# كتب و مجلات معمارية متجددة دوما



## aragon_m (25 فبراير 2011)

لدي مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب و المجلات المعمارية التي تفيد الطالب و المهندس و التي احب ان اشارركم فيها 
ساقوم برفع الكتب و وضعها في هذا الموضوع انشاء الله



*"Philip Jodidio "Public Architecture Now
*English | May 20, 2010 | ISBN: 3836517329 | 416 pages | PDF | 194 MB

We tend to divide buildings into two basic categories—private structures such as houses, and public buildings like railway stations, concert halls or museums. Public buildings have limits of their own: whether a courthouse or an airport, a stadium or college campus, questions of style, function or cost are clearly posed. Resolving such tensions is just one of many serious questions that arise when the definition of public architecture is at stake. This book explores the most creative responses to these and related issues, and shows how in recent years, public architecture has undergone a tremendous upheaval, an aesthetic awakening of sorts






*http://www.6ybh-upload.com/5tpsjv85pujb/Public_arch_now.rar



**El Croquis 111: MVRDV 1997-2002

*El Croquis; First Edition edition | English, Spanish | 2002 | ASIN: B00008D9WY | only 258 pages | PDF |178 MB

This issue features biographies, interviews, and the projects of Winy Maas, Jacob van Rijs and Nathalie de Vries. Works include the Dutch Pavilion for the EXPO 2000, the Unterfohring Park Village, a housing silo in Amsterdam (SILODAM), the Museum of Primitive Arts Quai Branly, the Effenaar Cultural Centre, the BMW Event and Delivery Centre, and Donau City (Kissing Towers), amongst many more. 
*






 http://www.6ybh-upload.com/5ox7nt90ph0b/El_Croquis.rar

**Willy Boesiger "Le Corbusier 1910-65"*
Birkhauser Architecture | German, French, English | March 31, 1995 | ISBN: 3764360364 | 351 pages | PDF | 110,1 MB

This is a survey of the work of Le Corbusier, the 20th century architect. Under three headings - architecture, city planning and painting - buildings and projects are followed from the very first sketches to th ecompleted structures. A biography is also included.





le_corbusier_1910-65.rar - 107.9 MB


 ​


----------



## aragon_m (27 فبراير 2011)

Lorraine Farrelly, "The Fundamentals of Architecture"
AVA Publishing | 2007 | ISBN: 2940373485 | 176 pages | PDF | 67.2 MB
Explore the building blocks of modern architecture—from first idea to finished building
The Fundamentals of Architecture, like the other books in the successful Fundamentals series, gives a comprehensive introduction to the basics of its subject—the building-block ideas behind architecture, interior design, and the graphic language of planning space. From the first ideas on a new architectural project, to siting, context, and historical precedent, to development of the structure, materials, and the relationship of design concept to the building process, The Fundamentals of Architecture reveals and illuminates the thinking and planning that goes into great building design.​




Fundamentals.of.Architecture.rar - 71.0 MB​


----------



## aragon_m (28 فبراير 2011)

Philip Jodidio, "Architecture in Japan"
Taschen | April 1, 2006 | ISBN: 3822839884 | PDF | 100 Mb | 192 pages

TASCHEN’s new architecture series brings a unique perspective to world architecture, highlighting architectural trends by country. Each book features 15 to 20 architects—from the firmly established to the up-and-coming—with the focus on how they have contributed to very recent architecture in the chosen nation. Entries include contact information and short biographies in addition to copiously illustrated descriptions of the architects’ or firms’ most significant recent projects. Crossing the globe from country to country, this new series celebrates the richly hued architectural personality of each nation featured.







Architecture in Japan Philip Jodidio.rar - 96.8 MB


James Grayson Trulove "The Smart House"
Collins Design | English | April 1, 2003 | ISBN: 0060557427 | only 134 pages | PDF | 140 MB

Divided into three sections, The Smart House illustrates how technology is changing our homes. The book looks at three areas:

Smart Technology, which examines five aspects of technology and how it's being integrated throughout the house: lighting design and window treatments; audio and video entertainment; voice and data management; security and access; and environmental controls and energy management.

Smart Materials, which shows new building materials such as titanium, electronic glass that can become transparent or opaque at the flick of a switch, polycarbonate materials, laser-perforated metals, all of which are changing the way homes are built and the ways in which we use and perceive spaces within
these structures.






Smart House.rar


Lara Menzel "Office Architecture + Design"
Braun Publishing AG; 1 edition | English, German, French | January 25, 2009 | ISBN: 3037680075 | only 265 pages | PDF | 114 MB

Constant technological advances and the current focus on ecological considerations have had a strong impact on the construction of office buildings as well as the interior design of work spaces. Further decisive aspects beyond purely functional considerations of work organization are corporate identity, the creation of a positive and motivating working environment and very often also representative functions. Masterpieces: Office Architecture + Design, another volume of the new series Masterpieces presents 60 outstanding projects from all over the world. The reader will find carefully selected works from international established architectural firms as well as promising newcomers, documenting today?s different developments regarding the construction and design of offices.







Office Design & Architecture​


----------



## قيصر الأكاسرة (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك لقد كنت ابحث عن كتاب مثل هذا ^^^^


----------



## aragon_m (2 مارس 2011)

العفووو تدلل اخوية


----------



## aragon_m (2 مارس 2011)

Les Eléments des projets de construction: L'homme, mesure de toutes choses
Dunod | French | 18 novembre 1996 | ISBN: 2100027166 | PDF | 557 Pages | 291 Mb

Plus de cinquante ans après la parution de sa première édition en Allemagne, le livre Les Eléments des projets de construction, plus connu sous le nom de " NEUFERT ", du nom de son auteur, est le classique obligé des étudiants et des professionnels du bâtiment. Il fournit les bases méthodologiques et un recueil extrêmement riche d'exemples et de mesures pour tous les problèmes qui peuvent être posés au concepteur, de l'aménagement d'une cuisine au tracé d'une voie de transport en passant par l'organisation des divers types de programmes, du logement à l'équipement collectif le plus complexe. Avec de nombreux tableaux et plus de 6000 dessins rigoureusement légendés et cotés, le NEUFERT est un véritable guide pratique de conception : sa place est sur la table à dessin et non dans la bibliothèque. Cette septième édition en langue française - qui reprend la trente-troisième édition en langue allemande - paraît treize ans après la précédente. C'est dire l'ampleur des changements dans la technique de construction qu'elle prend en compte. L'organisation des chapitres a été revue : la lecture est considérablement facilitée par un système d'onglets repérant les 42 grandes rubriques thématiques qui structurent l'ouvrage. Enfin la bibliographie a été entièrement refondue et adaptée au public français.







Les Elements.rar - 291.1 MB


Concept-store (French Edition)
Eyrolles | French | 1 octobre 2009 | ISBN-10: 2212124287 | PDF | 239 Pages | 60,5 Mb

Concept-store By Emilie Kremer, Olivier Gerval, Jean-Claude Prinz Presentation de l'editeur Preface par Gerard Laize, directeur general du VIA, ce troisieme titre de la collection " Carnets de mode " est consacre au design et a l'architecture des espaces de vente dans le monde. Il presente les derniers concepts et tendances de ces lieux innovants dedies aux consommateurs, pop-up stores, guerilla stores, boutiques ephemeres ou magasins amiraux, tous ces " flagship-stores " qui rivalisent de creativite. Illustre de plus de 700 photos, plans, planches et croquis, Concept-Store reunit nombre de contributions prestigieuses : Louis Vuitton, Marithe + Francois Girbaud, Chanel, Christian Dior, Hermes, Prada, Lancel, Colette, L'Eclaireur, Patrick Norguet, Eric Gizard... Un livre dedie a tous les amoureux de la mode et aux passionnes d'architecture. Biographie de l'auteur Olivier Gerval, fondateur et directeur de l'Ecole d'art et de design Olivier Gerval Fashion et Design Institute, est l'auteur de Studio et Produits et Accessoires de Mode deja parus dans la meme collection. Emilie Kremer est redactrice de mode. Elle exprime ici sa vision journalistique des concepts-stores, tandis qu'Olivier Gerval nous fait partager sa connaissance des savoir-faire mis en oeuvre au niveau international.






Concept store.rar - 60.6 MB


El Croquis "El Croquis 128: Josep Llinás 2000-2005"
El Croquis | Spanish | 2006 | ASIN: B000G1CALA | only 41 pages | PDF | 64 MB

Quietly celebrated within architectural circles, the strongly geometric buildings of Spanish architect Llinás are often subtly blended into their surroundings, downplaying their own importance. The majority of the 12 projects surveyed here are concentrated in Barcelona and surroundings and include both the 'Vila de Gràcia' Library and the Jaume Fuster Library, along with various unfinished projects. All projects are extensively accompanied by full page colour images, elevations, models and plans.






EC Josep Llinas.rar - 63.4 MB

El Croquis "El Croquis No. 78 Steven Holl 1986-1996"
El Croquis | English, Spanish | 1996 | ASIN: B000R48GZK | 149 pages | PDF | 152 MB






EC-78 Steven Holl.rar - 152.3 MB​


----------



## aragon_m (3 مارس 2011)

El Croquis "El Croquis 112/113 — Jean Nouvel 1994-2002"
El Croquis | English, Spanish | 2002 | ASIN: B001FIA6ZA | 340 pages | PDF | 116 MB






El Croquis jean Nouvel 1994-2002

El Croquis "El Croquis No. 79 Oma/Rem Koolhaas 1992-1996"
El Croquis | English, Spanish | 1996 | ASIN: B004B06U86 | 230 pages | PDF | 141 MB







El croquis No.79 Oma/Rem koolhaas 


El Croquis "El Croquis 47 — Bolles+Wilson"
El Croquis | English, Spanish | 2002 | ASIN: N/A | 175 pages | PDF | 165 MB






El Croquis 47 Bolles & wilson

El Croquis "El Croquis 100-101 — Enric Miralles & Benedetta Tagliabue 1996-2000"
El Croquis | English, Spanish | 2000 | ASIN: N/A | 313 pages | PDF | 106 MB






El Croquis 100-101 — Enric Miralles & Benedetta Tagliabue 1996-2000​


----------



## aragon_m (8 مارس 2011)

El Croquis "El Croquis 68/69 + 95 Alvaro Siza"
El Croquis | English, Spanish | 2006 | ISBN: 8488386419 | 413 pages | PDF | 128,6 MB






DOWNLOAD EL CROQUIS ALVARO SIZA ​


----------



## A_karim (10 مارس 2011)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (11 مارس 2011)

والله العظيم مجهود عظيم ومقدر
مشكوريين شديد


----------



## aragon_m (14 مارس 2011)

Peter Zumthor, "Peter Zumthor Works: Buildings and Projects 1979-1997"
Birkhäuser | 1999 | ISBN: 3764360992 | 305 pages | PDF | 146.19 Mb






The style of Peter Zumthor's work has some affinities with what is often called Swiss minimalism. Zumthor believes "the language of architecture is not a question of a specific style. Every building is built for a specific use in a specific place for a specific society. My buildings try to answer the questions that emerge from these simple facts as precisely and critically as they can."

Works features 8 buildings and 12 projects, ranging from small rural houses (including Zumthor's own studio of 1985-86) to public architecture and provincial museums. Since 1978, like most architects, he has been entering design competitions-losing more than he wins. But his major commissions, like the Thermal Baths at Vals, all resulted from competitions.


Peter Zumthor Works.rar - 146.2 MB



J.Kwang, "Detail Annual (vol. 2) Medical & Welfare, Education, Hotel & Commerce, Physical facilities"
ARCHIWORLD | 2005 | English, Korean | ISBN: 8957700862 | 271 pages | PDF | 105,7 MB







Detail_Annual_2.rar - 105.7 MB



Vaughn Bradshaw, "The Building Environment: Active and Passive Control Systems, 3 edition"
Wil-y | 2006 | ISBN: 0471689653 | 592 pages | PDF | 144 MB 







Get the updated guide to active and passive control systems for buildings.

To capitalize on today's rapidly evolving, specialized technologies, architects, designers, builders, and contractors work together to plan the mechanical and electrical equipment that controls the indoor environment of a building. The Building Environment: Active and Passive Control Systems, Third Edition helps you take advantage of design innovations and construction strategies that maximize the comfort, safety, and energy efficiency of buildings.


The Building Environment: Active and Passive Control Systems.rar - 144.8 MB
​


----------



## aragon_m (21 مارس 2011)

*Philip Jodidio "Architecture Now! 6 (English, French, German Edition)"*
TASCHEN America Llc | English, French, German | March 1, 2009 | ISBN: 3836501937 | 576 pages | PDF | 256 MB






This sixth installment of Architecture Now!, featuring buildings ranging in size from Terunobu Fujimori s tiny (6.07 square meters) Teahouse Tetsu to Norman Foster s gigantic Crystal Island project in Moscow (1.1 million square meters), provides an overview of what is happening right now in architecture, be it of traditional inspiration, or at the very edge of current thinking. What is the spirit of this moment, and how does architecture reflect the creativity as the first decade of the 21st century draws to a close? Architecture Now! 6 is THE reference for what is happening and what is to come. Easy-to-navigate illustrated A Z entries include current and recent projects, biographies, contact information, and web sites.

 Architecture_Now_6.rar - 256.3 MB



 *Syntax of Landscape: The Landscape Architecture of Peter Latz and Partners *
Publisher: Birkhäuser Architecture | ISBN: 3764376155 | edition 2007 | PDF | 199 pages | 44,5 mb





Duisburg-Nord Landscape Park in Germany, the Plateau de Kirchberg in Luxembourg, Parco Dora in Turin, Italy and numerous other projects designed and built by Peter Latz and Partners stand as examples of an up-to-date and intelligent approach to alternative environmental technologies and the reclamation of extensive industrial landscapes. In Peter Latz s landscape architecture, ecological and social concerns are translated into an individual aesthetic language that aims to achieve a timeless quality.

Syntax_of_Landscape.rar - 44.5 MB



 *Comit E Euro-International Du B Eton "Durable Concrete Structures: CEB Design Guide"*
Thomas Telford Publishing | English | 1992-08 | ISBN: 0727735497 | 112 pages | PDF | 21,1 MB








This practical design guide allies basic technical knowledge with current engineering experience of the durability of concrete and concrete structures, presenting appropriate solutions for different environmental conditions. It is intended for practising design and construction engineers who need to understand the most important deterioration processes and their governing parameters. The book presents simplified models of degradation mechanism, influencing factors and practical solutions.

Durable Concrete Structures: CEB Design Guide.rar - 21.1 MB​


----------



## جدعه44 (23 مارس 2011)

احى روح الاجتهاد


----------



## hakhars (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً على المجهود الكبير


----------



## PURE_HEART (25 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور اخوي وربي يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## aragon_m (30 مارس 2011)

*Naomi House, John Coles, "The Fundamentals of Interior Architecture"*
AV.A P-blishing | 2007 | ISBN: 2940373388 | 176 pages | PDF | 61,7 MB 







Now students of architecture and interior design can get a full introduction to interior architecture and its history in one authoritative volume. The Fundamentals of Interior Architecture, the first in a series on the subject, is also the only book on the market that approaches the topic in a detailed, educationally focused way. Whether "home" is the simplest railroad flat or the halls of Versailles, interior architecture reflects our times. Discover the intriguing past and the exhilarating present of architectural interiors and furnishings, drafting and presentation skills, space planning, materials, lighting design, professional practices, 2D design, color theory, 3D design, drawing and illustration skills, and the use of CAD. A great price and handy paper binding make this book a must-have for everyone interested in how we live and work today. 

The Fundamentals of Interior Architecture.rar - 61.7 MB


*Sherban Cantacuzino, "Architecture in Continuity: Building in the Islamic World Today"*
Aperture | November 1, 1985 | English | ISBN: 0893811874 | 192 pages | PDF | 100 Mb 






Architecture in Continuity celebrates recent projects throughout the Islamic world that most successfully preserve indigenous forms while providing for the future. It honors the insight, imagination, and skill that brought these projects into physical reality. The Aga Khan Awards Foundation's attention to the extraordinary effort required to develop an architecture both practical and spiritual is dramatically reflected in this volume, the second of the Aga Khan Award for Architecture series. In the words of the Foundation, the architects represented here provide environments in which people can "live, work, and practice the precepts of ... faith harmoniously and to the fullest."

Architecture in Continuity: Building in the Islamic World Today.rar - 97.3 MB


*Ecohouse, Third Edition*
Publisher: Architectural Press | ISBN: 0750669039 | edition 2007 | PDF | 488 pages | 64,9 mb






Now in its 3rd edition, the bestselling Ecohouse continues to be both a technical guide and an inspiration for thousands of architects, designers and eco-builders all over the world. As the need to slow climate change becomes increasingly urgent, growing numbers of people are looking to dramatically reduce the carbon footprint of their buildings by using more ecologically sound techniques. Ecohouse provides design information about the latest low-impact materials and technologies, showcasing the newest and best 'green' solutions with international case studies demonstrating sustainable design in action around the world. This edition has been expanded to include advice on powering Ecohouses using renewable energy - including wind, micro hydro and heat pumps - and an introduction to low impact building materials such as lime, earth and hemp. New case studies from across the globe have been added to inspire readers with real life examples of how to make an Ecohouse work.

Ecohouse,_Third_Edition.rar - 64.9 MB​


----------



## engfawaz (31 مارس 2011)

وفقك الله وجزاك خير ماصنعت


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً على الرغم من أنه مجهود لا تكفيه كلمه شكرا الله يجزيك عنا خيراً


----------



## دعيج (5 أبريل 2011)

مجهووود أكثر من رائع


----------



## ناادية (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزااك الله خير


----------



## شهد عبد (27 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على جهدك والله كنت بحاجة لهادي المجلات


----------



## ahmedibrah (30 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------

